# Just 6% of Uber Business Riders Tip & 2% of Lyft Business Riders Tip



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

According to the latest quarterly report by Certify-a major provider of expense management software for companies- shows that although the ride sharing market has nearly doubled in the past year, the tipping is just not happening.

What is interesting is that Uber business travelers are more likely to tip that Lyft business travelers. This is odd in that Lyft has had the tipping feature almost the entire time they have been in business and Uber recently added the tipping feature. And to top it off, the few Uber tips are bigger that the few Lyft tips.

Here is the quote from the story that gets to the heart of the tipping issue:

*Although both Lyft and Uber now permit tipping of their drivers, Certify found that very few business travelers are doing so - just 6 percent of Uber riders and 2 percent of Lyft customers. The study found that Lyft riders who do tip give drivers slightly less than Uber riders - and that per-trip spending is about $5 less with Lyft than on Uber.*

You can read the entire article here:

https://www.sfgate.com/chris-mcginnis/article/Lyft-Uber-compete-12879132.php


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

matches my experience in the MPLS market; Lyft tends to attract slightly more female business riders (the whole "culture" thing); and women business travelers under 35 are often awful tippers; meanwhile, businessmen are better tippers, are more prevalent on uber vs lyft -- and are far more likely to toss a CASH tip, and not be so worried about whether or not it gets added to their expense report

thanks for posting the article link; the amazing thing is how quickly rideshare took over business travel spending -- the stats in the article were truly mind blowing


----------



## WaterTowerTransit (Jan 20, 2018)

So why on earth can't Uber & Lyft add a default tip to fares on their corporate accounts - like taxi apps are doing.

At the very least, they MUST present an exit screen with Tip % levels, not specific (very small) $ amounts, and show $ value of tip at the given % along with Total Ride cost. Restaurants do it, taxis do it, dog walkers do it...


----------

